# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Fjalor Elektronik Shpjegues dhe Libra Elektronikë në gjuhën shqipe

## edspace

Mesazhin n&#235; vazhdim e mora n&#235; email dhe po e p&#235;rcjell edhe k&#235;tu n&#235; forum. &#203;sht&#235; nj&#235; lajm shum&#235; i mir&#235; n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; prag t&#235; Vitit t&#235; Ri 2006 p&#235;r t&#235; gjith&#235; shqiptar&#235;t, sidomos emigrant&#235;t q&#235; kan&#235; shum&#235; nevoj&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; p&#235;rvet&#235;suar gjuh&#235;n shqipe dhe p&#235;r ta kaluar at&#235; edhe tek brezi i ri. Me k&#235;t&#235; rast i uroj QEP pun&#235; t&#235; mbar&#235; dhe suksese t&#235; m&#235;tejshme p&#235;r vitin e ardhsh&#235;m. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

T&#235; nderuar bashk&#235;komb&#235;s,


Q&#235; nga data 28 dhjetor 2005, pes&#235; minuta para or&#235;s 12:00, nga faqja jon&#235; e internetit www.gjuha-shqipe.com ju mund t&#235; shkarkoni Fjalorin elektronik shpjegues – FESh, me mbi 41.000 p&#235;rshkrime fjal&#235;sh si dhe 10 libra elektronik.

Fjalorin e kemi b&#235;r&#235; pa mbrojtje teknike nd&#235;rsa juridikisht i takon falas vet&#235;m banor&#235;ve t&#235; Kosov&#235;s, bazuar n&#235; kontrat&#235;n q&#235; kemi me Qeverin&#235; e Kosov&#235;. Shpresojm&#235; shum&#235; q&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235;t do ta licencojn&#235; at&#235; dhe nuk do t’i shkelin t&#235; drejtat tona autoriale. Me parat&#235; e shitjes s&#235; softuer&#235;ve QEP-i siguron zhvillimin e m&#235;tejsh&#235;m t&#235; projektit mbar&#235;komb&#235;tar “Gjuha shqipe dhe kompjuteri”, i vetmi i k&#235;tij lloji n&#235; t&#235; gjitha trojet shqiptare. 

N&#235; nj&#235; t&#235; ardhme t&#235; af&#235;rt ne do t&#235; b&#235;jm&#235; &#231;politizimin p&#235;rfundimtar t&#235; k&#235;tij fjalori dhe do t&#235; shtojm&#235; fjal&#235; t&#235; reja (mbi 7000 sosh tashm&#235; jan&#235; p&#235;rgatitur nga QEP-i p&#235;r t’u shtuar). 

Duke shpresuar q&#235; softuer&#235;t tan&#235; jan&#235; nj&#235; dhurat&#235; e &#231;muar p&#235;r nd&#235;rrimin e moteve, shfryt&#235;zoj rastin q&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235; juve dhe t&#235; gjith&#235; bashk&#235;komb&#235;sve kudo q&#235; jan&#235; t’ua uroj vitin e ri 2006, duke ju d&#235;shiruar suksese, mir&#235;qenie dhe sh&#235;ndet n&#235; jet&#235;.


Lul&#235;zim Shishani, drejtor  

QEP           
http://www.gjuha-shqipe.com 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------


.

----------


## PcCrack3r

Faleminderit Edi, v&#235;rtet &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; lajm shume i madh p&#235;r ne. Mua do te me hy ne pune shume ky software. Ju lumt&#235; QEP se po b&#235;jn&#235; nj&#235; pune te mrekullueshme.

----------


## besart

V&#235;rtet&#235; kan&#235; b&#235;r&#235; dhe po bejn&#235; nj&#235; pun&#235; e cila duhet te &#231;mohet nga te gjith&#235; ne.
Sipas z. Lul&#235;zim Shishanit projekti "Gjuha shqipe dhe kompjuteri" do t&#235; vazhdoj edhe n&#235; vitin 2006 me projekte te reja.
Mbetet te shihet se me cilat projekte do te na befasoj QEP gjat&#235; vitit qe po hym&#235;.
P&#235;r mua kjo &#235;sht&#235; dhurata me e mir&#235; qe do te mund te m&#235; b&#235;nte dikush p&#235;r ket&#235; fundvit.

Gjitha te mirat dhe suksese n&#235; t&#235; ardhmen.

----------


## Nanushja

EDi  _                                                                                                                    Flm per kete lajme qe na gezove pamase dhe per kontributin tende te dhene .
Pershendetje.

----------

